# Police Officer Rogerio Morales



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Police Officer Rogerio Morales

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD][/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


*Davie Police Department
Florida*
End of Watch: Thursday, January 13, 2011
Biographical Info
*Age:* 27
*Tour of Duty:* 2 years
*Badge Number:* 887
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Heart attack
*Date of Incident:* Monday, January 10, 2011
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Officer Rogerio Morales suffered a fatal heart attack while participating in tryouts for his agency's SWAT team.

He was participating in the tryouts when he suddenly collapsed. He was transported to a local hospital where he remained in a coma until passing away three days later.

Officer Morales had served with the Davie Police Department for two years. He is survived by his wife.

Agency Contact Information
Davie Police Department
1230 South Nob Hill Road
Davie, FL 33324

Phone: (954) 693-8200

_*Please contact the Davie Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

RIP Officer Morales.


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

Very Sad. RIP


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------

